

Multitouch using water - mcantelon
http://hackaday.com/2010/06/26/multitouch-using-water/

======
thwarted
More like "single touch". Only one finger ever enters the water. The original
link, <http://taichi.s372.xrea.com/minamo_en.html> , is entitled "Touch Screen
Interface on Water Surface", and doesn't assert multitouch at all, only
mentions it at the bottom as part of what the creator is working on.

------
skbohra
multitouch is hugely over hyped term.

